# Acer Aspire 5733Z-4851 doesn't boot - at all



## TCLongLPC (Apr 21, 2012)

My daughters' Acer is only 6 months old and a few days ago it stopped booting up. I don't even get an Acer logo.

When I press the power button, the power light on the front of the unit will light up and I can hear the fan start blowing while the screen stays completely black. That will last for 5 seconds then the light goes out and the fan stops. 

I've reseated both sticks of RAM and the HDD so the problem must be deeper in the unit. 

Any tips on direction I can take with this would be greatly appreciated. I've removed a lot of screws and I'm trying to open it up but still haven't gotten it completely open. The side with the serial port is being tight-lipped.

Thanks!
TC


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Any tips on direction I can take with this would be greatly appreciated. I've removed a lot of screws and I'm trying to open it up but still haven't gotten it completely open. The side with the serial port is being tight-lipped.


If only 6 months old the laptop should still be covered under warranty. Attempting to open the laptop casing will most likely void the warranty.


----------



## TCLongLPC (Apr 21, 2012)

They dropped it a few weeks after we bought it cracking the screen, and I tried to see if warranty would cover it. But they wouldn't. I replaced the LCD myself. So I think my warranty is voided.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would suggest that you perform the troubleshooting steps below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

You can find the service guide below. It may help with the disassembly

Acer Aspire 5733 | Acer Aspire 5333, 5733, 5733Z Notebook Service Guide - Page 183


----------

